# What is on your Christmas wish list?



## bnoles (Dec 10, 2006)

Let's do a poll of what lathe related item everyone is hoping to find under the tree this year.

I have the Alan Lacer 1 3/8 skew chisel on my wish list and hoping Santa has an extra he can leave under my tree 

What is on your wish list?


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 10, 2006)

A new lathe... preferably a Robust, but I'd settle for a DVR.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 10, 2006)

I already got mine, a Jet dust collector. I'm also hoping Santa brings a Beall buffing system.[]


----------



## bob393 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thats easy. 
I'm asking for money from all for a new lathe.


----------



## TBone (Dec 10, 2006)

not exactly turning related but hoping for a powdercoat gun


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 11, 2006)

1/2" oval skew! [][8D]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 11, 2006)

A new set of Harbor Freight chisels,The high dollar ones that come in the wooden box.
I don't now if I have been good enough to rate the $40.00 dollar set though, maybe Santa has a coupon.
Another diamond stone to sharpen them with with.
A new sanding belt to smooth the handles down after I cut 5" off the handles.

"A man is richest whos' needs are few"


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 11, 2006)

Gee, since we use the same turning tool, does this mean I can be mentioned in the same breath as Eagle when it comes to penmaking?

jeff


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />Gee, since we use the same turning tool, does this mean I can be mentioned in the same breath as Eagle when it comes to penmaking?
> 
> jeff


You got the $12.00 set from HF too?
Start exhaling![]


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Dec 11, 2006)

Hopefully a Nova G3 chuck for the jet mini


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 11, 2006)

My list of things that if I don't get, I will buy myself:
Beall Collet Chuck
Dick Sing's birdhouse ornament book
60 degree live center
1/16" Parting tool

Now if a miracle happens, a Tormek.[]


----------



## txbob (Dec 11, 2006)

A new work shop. In Arizona. Considering Yuma or Mesa.

Merry Christmas,
txbob


----------



## vick (Dec 11, 2006)

I took a different approach I used the money that I have saved up from sales bought the stuff I wanted and told the wife I was covered for Christmas.

Standard McNaughton Centersaver
1/2 Crow PM bowl gouge
5/8 P&N bowl gouge
#3 tower jaws for Talon.


----------



## punkinn (Dec 11, 2006)

An Apple 23" HD Cinema Display (uhhhhh....  for looking at pictures of my pens?)  []

Woodworking-wise, just supplies this year.  No upgrades or equipment.  [)]

Happy Holidays to everybody,
Nancy  []


----------



## panini (Dec 11, 2006)

A TORMEK Sharpening System hopefully under the tree...[][]


----------



## JDPens (Dec 11, 2006)

A woodworking router combo kit(as opposed to wireless tech)?

I have looked at several, the Porter-Cable Model 694VK and the Bosch 1617EVSPK seem like a nice ones! 

Ha, wishful thinking! That's just about for sure out of Santa's price range! [] []


----------



## skiprat (Dec 11, 2006)

a bit indirect, but I'm hoping for the willpower to give up the cigarettes. At Â£5 a pack/day, I could buy anything for my workshop I ever dreammed of!!!!![]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 11, 2006)

Will power won't work.
Will left and took the power with him.Try a Higher Power.


----------



## mick (Dec 11, 2006)

1. Beall Collet Chuck
2. LMS 60 degree live center
3. Pancake air compressor


----------



## Draken (Dec 11, 2006)

Just the Barracuda2 Key Chuck System, which I'm pretty sure arrived the other week in the box that I wasn't supposed to see. []  Soon I'll be able to mess up even bigger chunks of wood!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## blodal (Dec 11, 2006)

Beall Collet Chuck
HF Lathe Chisel Set
HF Arbor Press
HF Drill Bit Set


----------



## Dario (Dec 11, 2006)

I am happy even if I don't get any, my new lathe is more than enough for this year...BUT...I can dream can't I?   I'll take ANY of these [].

Standard McNaughton coring tool
Porter Cable Router
Hollowing tool
Beall Collet Chuck
PM 3520 bed extension

Simple list right?  []


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />a bit indirect, but I'm hoping for the willpower to give up the cigarettes. At Â£5 a pack/day, I could buy anything for my workshop I ever dreammed of!!!!![]


Keep at it and you will succeed. When I quit I thought I found a money tree[] It's been 4 years - I still don't smoke and for the life of me, I don't know what happened to the tree and I don't have another expensive vice I can quit [)]


----------



## skiprat (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh Great !! You two really know how to wreck my Christmas !!!

Eagle, If I don't quit, I may be meeting that Higher Power a bit sooner that I would like!!! ( You too )

..and George, you mean I'm getting NOTHING under the tree??[xx(]


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 12, 2006)

A Stebcenter!


----------



## DocStram (Dec 12, 2006)

A year of flameless posts in IAP.      Really.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />A year of flameless posts in IAP.      Really.



You forgot World Peace.


----------



## seht (Dec 12, 2006)

My wife always asks me to writer Her/Santa a list of things I want so this year.....

1.  Everything I need to start making my own resin blanks (resin, pressure pot, compressor.)
or
2.  All the little things I need (Calipers, collet chuck, things like that)
or
3.  New pen kits I haven't done yet (Baron, Gentleman etc. plus bits and bushings)
or
4.  Money/Gift certificate and I can get the other things myself.  

Scott


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 12, 2006)

I wish Santa would work some of his magic and I'd wake up and be able to use a SKEW.[]


----------



## jb_pratt (Dec 12, 2006)

I hope santa brings me a Wagner MMC220 moisture meter.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NavyDiver_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



World Peace?  Oh yeah, that too.


----------



## Malainse (Dec 12, 2006)

Stabilized blanks......burls,dyed burls..... Whatever santa brings....


----------



## gerryr (Dec 13, 2006)

A Triton powered respirator.


----------



## jeffnreno (Dec 13, 2006)

Well I am sitting at a trade show and the freight co delivered my Christmas present yesterday.   A new dvr lathe - I can't wait to get home tomorrow and set it up.[]  I ordered it from wood chips.
http://www.woodchipshome.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?


----------



## jcollazo (Dec 13, 2006)

We're in the process of of abandoning the kids and selling the house to move to central California. Once there, there will be a Jet 1100 DC under what ever tree I can find.[]


----------



## wade (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim15_
> <br />I wish Santa would work some of his magic and I'd wake up and be able to use a SKEW.[]



Have you tried watching the Alan Lacer Skew video The dark side and the sweet side?  I watched it, practiced a bit, and am now making all my spindle stuff with mostly the skew!

www.alanlacer.com

Wade


----------



## aksarben (Dec 14, 2006)

A new 25-200 General Maxi lathe.

Big enough to do what I want, small enough to fit in the corner.

Scott


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 14, 2006)

A new lathe. Powermatic would fit the bill just fine.


----------



## Grizzlyss (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I just got an early gift of a new 60 degree live centre, my Paul Huffman Vice is on it's way soon. The only thing I really, really need now is a drill press so the Huffman vice has a nice place to work. LOL. I know, backwards, but so long as I get there, I think everything is just fine. Besides, look at my tag line, maybe I am talented enough. ROTFLMAO


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 14, 2006)

Wade, thanks for the link. I will watch it and practice some more.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 16, 2006)

A good back.  After that, I'd love an organized shop.  I'm building a turning shop in my basement after Christmas.  My former garage will be for cutting wood and I will have an assembly bench and a lathe or two in my indoors shop.
Rob


----------



## GreggR (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorby chisels, think the missus already bought them []
and 4 hours with Reba McIntyre, but missus would kill me first, so better stick with the chisels.....


----------

